# Stoneman Mirquidi



## log11 (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ein Radkumpel und ich habe die Idee, in diesem Jahr noch den Stoneman Mirquidi zu fahren.
Nachdem ich diverse Videos gesehen und Streckenberichte gelesen habe bin ich der Meinung, dass er in "silber" als durchschnittlich trainierter MTB'ler gut zu fahren ist.
Uns schwebt jedoch vor, den Rundkurs an einem Tag zu absolvieren.
Die Tour soll noch im Juli gefahren werden.

Dieses Jahr habe ich bisher ca. 2Tkm und 20Thm in den Beinen. Zum Jahresende werde ich vermutlich auf 4-5Tkm und ca 35Thm kommen.

Was meint Ihr, ist das mit diesem Jahrespensum realisierbar? Wir würden bei Tagesanbruch starten und sind uns bewusst, dass wir frühestens in der Dämmerung ankommen.

Wer von Euch ist diese Tour schon gefahren? Die Fakten: ca. 163km und 4400hm.

Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2018)

Geht schon, haben auch schon welche gemacht, frage mich nur warum? Ein Hardtail ist vollkommen ausreichend. Ich habe das lieber als lockere Dreitagestour durchgeradelt, mit Gegend gucken und so. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tou...ischen-land-etc.130015/page-117#post-13235304


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (3. Juli 2018)

on any sunday schrieb:


> frage mich nur warum?


Weil man Bock drauf hat? Weil man es ausprobieren möchte? Weil, weil, weil...es gibt doch tausend gute Gründe, es zu machen. Und es gibt tausend gute Gründe, es nicht zu machen. Das war doch jetzt nicht die Frage.



log11 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr, ist das mit diesem Jahrespensum realisierbar?


Ich würde es mir nicht zutrauen. Aber das hängt sicherlich auch immer von der persönlichen Veranlagung ab. Ich hab 'nen Bekannten, der fährt viel weniger als ich, ist aber nicht viel langsamer als ich. Von daher kann es gut sein, dass die 2.000 km, die du in diesem Jahr bisher gefahren bist, für dich locker reichen.


----------



## log11 (3. Juli 2018)

Wenn man so eine Tour an nur einem Tag fährt, dann sieht man natürlich nicht viel von Land und Leuten.
Da spielt dann eher der "schaffen-wollen-Effekt" eine Rolle. 
Letztlich spart man sich mit der Gold Variante aber keine Zeit. Wir müssten trotzdem mindestens eine, besser 2 Übernachtungen einplanen.
Wenn man silber fährt, dann ist das bei unserer Planung m.M. mit einer Übernachtung auf halber Strecke schaffbar, da wir bis zum Startpunkt (zum Bsp. in Annaberg Buchholz) ca. 2h Anreise hätten.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juli 2018)

Mal abgesehen davon, das ich den Reiz daran eh nicht verstehe: Was spricht dagegen, es einfach zu probieren? (Rechtzeitig) abbrechen kann man doch immer...


----------



## log11 (3. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, das ich den Reiz daran eh nicht verstehe: Was spricht dagegen, es einfach zu probieren? (Rechtzeitig) abbrechen kann man doch immer...



Das würde voraussetzen, dass man spontan ein / zwei Zimmer auf halber Strecke bekommt. Ob das problemlos ohne Voranmeldung geht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das könnte ich allerdings mal erfragen. 
Noch etwas anderes. Wenn man die Stoneman Trophy fahren möchte, ist es dann egal wo man startet oder ist das vorgegeben?


----------



## TitusLE (3. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Das würde voraussetzen, dass man spontan ein / zwei Zimmer auf halber Strecke bekommt. Ob das problemlos ohne Voranmeldung geht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das könnte ich allerdings mal erfragen.


Du musst die Zimmer ja nicht über den Stoneman-Veranstalter buchen. Wenn man dann nicht auf einen speziellen Ort festgelegt ist, sollte das doch schon gehen, denke ich. Sonst fahrt ihr halt ein paar km weiter.


log11 schrieb:


> Noch etwas anderes. Wenn man die Stoneman Trophy fahren möchte, ist es dann egal wo man startet oder ist das vorgegeben?


Nein, ist nicht fix vorgegeben. Du musst nur an einem der Partnerbetriebe dein Paket abholen und dich anmelden. Du brauchst ja die Stempelkarte, um an den Wegpunkten zu stempeln. Wobei die Anmeldung jetzt auch elektronisch erfolgen kann/soll/muss. Wie das dann mit der Stempelkarte funktioniert, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Das würde voraussetzen, dass man spontan ein / zwei Zimmer auf halber Strecke bekommt. Ob das problemlos ohne Voranmeldung geht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Das könnte ich allerdings mal erfragen.



In der Region ist im Winter mehr los als im Sommer, da sollte man was finden.
Wie geschrieben: Rechtzeitig anfangen mit suchen. Merkt man ja, wenn man 16:00Uhr erst die Hälfte geschafft und eigentlich schon keinen Bock mehr hat.
Evtl. noch daheim mit Hilfe des Internet ein paar in Frage kommende Betriebe mit Tel.-Nr. notieren...


----------



## Terence88 (3. Juli 2018)

Ich habe die Tour vor 3 Jahren in 2 Tagen gemacht... und einfach Spontan beim Trailcenter Rabenbad angerufen und ein Zimmer gebucht.
Zur Vorbereitung hatte ich damals einen TransAlp und ca. 2500km und 30.000 hm.
Wie immer kann auch das Wetter Dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen... als ich damals Ende Oktober unterwegs war, war ich zwar fast alleine auf der ganzen Tour jedoch waren Abschnitte teils unbefahrbar, weil es die Woche davor und an den Tagen nur geregnet hatte und die Strecken so schlammig und durch waren... das auch ich durch war .

Für mich sind solche Touren (150-200km/3500-5000hm) in einem Tag unvorstellbar ... aber da ist jeder Mensch anders bzw. einfach Konditionsstarker als ich .

Wenn ich es "müsste" dann würde ich gemütlich um 0300 aufstehen und einfach auf Tunnelblick schalten und hoffen das ich es irgendwie bis 24 Uhr schaffe


----------



## log11 (4. Juli 2018)

@Terence88 , danke für Deine Hinweise. Sicher kann das Wetter immer mal nicht mitspielen. Allerdings ist es derzeit eigentlich ideal,um so etwas in Angriff zu nehmen.
Es ist seit Wochen knochen-trocken und demzufolge müsste der Boden auch fest sein. Die Tour an 2 Tagen zu fahren ist def. die angenehmere Variante. 
Wie wird das eigentlich im Nachgang ausgewertet, ob man gold / silber oder bronze gefahren ist? Vermutlich nur die Ausgabezeit der Karte und die Rückgabezeit, oder erfolgt beim Lochen der Karten auch eine Zeitstempelung?


----------



## TitusLE (4. Juli 2018)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird bei der Ausgabe eine Startzeit aufgestempelt. An den Zwischenstationen nur Anwesenheit kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (4. Juli 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wird bei der Ausgabe eine Startzeit aufgestempelt. An den Zwischenstationen nur Anwesenheit kontrolliert.


...und bei der Abgabe der Karte an der Station die Empfangszeit protokolliert nehme ich an. Sonst wüssten die ja nicht, ob man in Gold, Silber oder Bronze unterwegs war. Wobei da mit Sicherheit keiner trickst, das ist ja eine Frage der Ehre und Sportlichkeit so etwas mit eigener Kraft zu schaffen.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo!
Wir sind den Stoneman in zwei Tagen gefahren! Gestartet sind wir am Trailcenter Rabenberg!
Wetter ist immer so ne Sache! Bei uns hats geregnet! Und dadurch wurden teilweise die Auffahrten zu Rutschpartien, die wir hochschieben mussten!
Konditionell am ersten Tag abends war ich schon gut platt! 2500hm und 85km! Dabei schiebe ich es aber auch auf das Wetter und die aufgeweichte Strecke!
An einem Tag ist für mich zu hart!
Das muss jeder selber wissen! Versuchen würde ich es aber schon mal gerne! Nur wenn man 400km Anreise hat macht man es nicht gleich so auf Kommando! Übernachten , Wetter sind dann immer noch die andere Seite!


----------



## TitusLE (4. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Wobei da mit Sicherheit keiner trickst, das ist ja eine Frage der Ehre und Sportlichkeit so etwas mit eigener Kraft zu schaffen.


ICH sehe das genauso. Aber da gibt es bestimmt auch genug andere Gestalten.

Wir wollen die Runde am letzten Septemberwochenende angehen. Ein Kollege fährt die Runde zum zweiten Mal, ich zum ersten. Dazu kommt noch Besuch aus Amiland. Ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt dann mit. Da der Ami aus Kalifornien kommt, kennt der bestimmt keinen Regen


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2018)

Terence88 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tour vor 3 Jahren in 2 Tagen gemacht... und einfach Spontan beim Trailcenter Rabenbad angerufen und ein Zimmer gebucht. [...] als ich damals Ende Oktober unterwegs war [...]


Im Oktober mag das gehen. Als ich bei meinem 2. Stoneman dort ein Zimmer buchen wollte (ich glaube, dass das ca. 4 Wochen vor der Tour war), war das gar nicht mehr so einfach und auch teurer, da nur noch höhere Kategorien verfügbar waren. Angerufen im Juni, gefahren im Juli.
Geklappt hat's natürlich und das Zimmer sowie der Preis waren auch in Ordnung. Und der Service vor Ort ebenso  (mussten nach Abschluss der Tour ins Krankenhaus, da mein Mitfahrer unterwegs gestürzt war und der Arm genäht werden musste; Abendessen [reichhaltig] wurde für uns beiseite gestellt und vom „Nachtwächter“ ausgegeben)


----------



## log11 (4. Juli 2018)

@hobbybiker79 , danke.  Wir wollten ursprünglich in Annaberg Buchholz am Pöhlberg-Hotel starten und uns dort auch das Starterpack holen. Sollte die Tour für uns an einem Tag schaffbar sein, dann übernachten wir nach der Tour dort auch wieder.
Bei uns ist die Anreise zum Glück nicht das Problem, bis Annaberg sind es ca. 190km.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> das ist ja eine Frage der Ehre und Sportlichkeit so etwas mit eigener Kraft zu schaffen.


Der ist gut.


TitusLE schrieb:


> Da der Ami aus Kalifornien kommt, kennt der bestimmt keinen Regen


Und eine "Schotterorgie" (Zitat Bike) als Mountainbiketour sicher auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (4. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und eine "Schotterorgie" (Zitat Bike) als Mountainbiketour sicher auch nicht


Er fährt normalerweise Rennrad.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juli 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Er fährt normalerweise Rennrad.


Dann passt es - nenn es Waldrennradfahren


----------



## TitusLE (4. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Waldrennradfahren


Ich weiß. Sonst hätte ich die Tour auch nicht mit ihm gemacht.
Die Herausforderung sehe ich für mich in der Strecke. Der Ami würde sie wahrscheinlich lieber an einem Tag fahren


----------



## mw.dd (4. Juli 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Sonst hätte ich die Tour auch nicht mit ihm gemacht.
> Die Herausforderung sehe ich für mich in der Strecke. Der Ami würde sie wahrscheinlich lieber an einem Tag fahren



Ich weiß schon, das passt auch. Für mich wäre des rein konditionell eine anstrengende 3-Tages-Tour 
War nur ein Hinweis; ein angloamerikanischer MTBiker würde als MTB-Tour sicher etwas anderes als den Stoneman Miriquidi erwarten.


----------



## TitusLE (4. Juli 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ein angloamerikanischer MTBiker würde als MTB-Tour sicher etwas anderes als den Stoneman Miriquidi erwarten.


Mit einem angloamerikanischen MTBiker würde ich vermutlich auch nicht den Miriquidi fahren. Da würde ich mich vermutlich eher Richtung Alpen orientieren. Jetzt sind wir aber arg vom Thema abgekommen...


----------



## hzN (4. Juli 2018)

Bin die Strecke inzwischen 3x in Gold gefahren.
Jedes mal am Vorabend Anreise nach Oberwiesenthal (dort Pakete empfangen) und am Morgen gegen 06:00 oder eher Start.
Dann ist man zum Mittagessen am Trailpark Rabenberg und hat mehr als die Hälfte geschafft. Dort ne Stunde Essenspause und weiter geht's. Wir waren dann immer zur Dämmerung am Ziel und sind abends noch Heim gefahren.

Also mit etwas Durchhaltevermögen und moderatem Tempo durchaus machbar. ( Hatten ähnliche Werte auf dem Tacho wie du )


----------



## log11 (5. Juli 2018)

@hzN , danke das macht mir Mut.  Ob Annaberg Buchholz oder Oberwiesenthal ist uns bzgl. Anfahrt fast egal, macht nur wenige Minuten mehr aus. 
Die Startpakete habt Ihr bereits am Vorabend bekommen? Mir war so, als sind die immer nur am Starttag der Tour zu beziehen.
Weißt Du noch wie lange ihr in Stunden unterwegs gewesen seid? Also mit Pausen? Vermutlich so um die 16h nehme ich an.


----------



## hzN (5. Juli 2018)

Ja, die haben wir telefonisch bestellt und dann am prijut12 in O-thal abgeholt. Dort bekommt man die auf jeden Fall bereits am Vorabend, weil die keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten haben. Da kann man dann in Ruhe am morgen starten.

Wir sind jeweils 11,30 - 13 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Also wirklich brutto von 06-22 Uhr, jedoch mit Riegelpause an fast jedem Gipfel und großzügigem Mittagessen.


----------



## log11 (5. Juli 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Ja, die haben wir telefonisch bestellt und dann am prijut12 in O-thal abgeholt. Dort bekommt man die auf jeden Fall bereits am Vorabend, weil die keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten haben. Da kann man dann in Ruhe am morgen starten.
> 
> Wir sind jeweils 11,30 - 13 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Also wirklich brutto von 06-22 Uhr, jedoch mit Riegelpause an fast jedem Gipfel und großzügigem Mittagessen.



Da wart ihr aber wirklich fix. Respekt! Bei 13h inkl. Pausen hattet Ihr demzufolge einen Schnitt von größer 13km/h.
Was ist prijut12? Das ist natürlich super, wenn man da am Vorabend bereits die Karten holen kann.


----------



## hzN (5. Juli 2018)

Ja, waren laut Strava ca. 14 km/h 

Prijut 12 ist eine Gaststätte / Bar dort im Ort.

http://prijut-12.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (7. Juli 2018)

Fahr das mal in aller Ruhe in 2-3 Tagen, zum Gold braucht es mehr "Siegeswille"!


----------



## rhonin (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo!
Bin am letzten Samstag den Gold gefahren. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet es zu schaffen, aber ging irgendwie. 
Gestartet morgens um 5.oo in Niederschlag, aus der Pension Bergidyll, welche quasi direkt a.d. Strecke liegt. Zurück war ich 21.30 mit dem letzten Tageslicht.... (Statt rotem Teppich, Magnumflasche Sekt und Mädels, gab es McMenü in Annaberg Buchholz )

Da mein MTB von Canyon (dank DHL) nicht rechtzeitig angekommen ist, wollte ich die Tour eigdl. garnicht mitfahren, sondern den Tag im Bikepark verbringen. 
Die Wege hinter der Pension waren aber eher Waldautobahn/Schotterpisten, so dass ich dachte ich versuche es einfach mit meinem Gravelcrosser (Giant Revolt) - für Berg rauf eigdl. Übersetzung zu klein, für Berg runter eigdl. Bremsen zu schlecht (mech. Scheibenbremsen).

Nachdem mein Kollege, der 2h später gestartet ist, mich nach dem ersten drittel der Strecke eingeholt hatte, habe ich ab ca. 11.00Uhr nur überlegt wie ich am cleversten den Ausstieg aus der Tour schaffe.... 
Bei 80km und 2000Hm dachte ich es sei doch okay jetzt nach Hause zu fahren, dann rollte es aber wieder ganz gut, dann dachte ich - na 100km gehen auch noch und so hab ich mich von Berg zu Berg gemogelt. 
Ich musste einiges Schieben, aber alles in allem ein sehr cooler Tag auf der Strecke!
Nächstes mal würde ich aufgrund der Landschaft vllt. eher 2 Tage planen, da es wirklich schöne Abschnitte gibt. Habe auch nichts groß gegessen, nur was ich halt dabei hatte....

PS: Habe im August eine Woche frei und denke über eine ähnliche Tour verteilt auf ca. 5 Tage in der Region nach, jmd einen Tip?


----------



## pacechris (11. Juli 2018)

Du bist komplett mit dem Crosser gefahren?


----------



## Saprobie (11. Juli 2018)

Ich bin den Stoneman letztes Jahr einmal in Gold (knapp über 9 h Fahrzeit) und einmal in Silber gefahren.
Bei der Goldrunde war das Ziel mit dem ersten Zug in Annaberg anzukommen und mit dem letzten wieder abzufahren, das hat auch gut geklappt.
Bei Silber Anfang Oktober hatten wir am zweiten Tag mit dem Orkan zu kämpfen.
Nächstes Wochenende steht wieder eine Silberrunde an, allerdings eher wegen den untrainierten Mitfahrern.

Ich denke wenn du früh anfängst, es nicht zu schnell angehst und danach auch nicht abreisen musst ist das mit deinem Trainingslevel in Gold machbar.



rhonin schrieb:


> PS: Habe im August eine Woche frei und denke über eine ähnliche Tour verteilt auf ca. 5 Tage in der Region nach, jmd einen Tip?



Das steht bei uns noch an für dieses Jahr:
https://bikeman-trail.de/
Das Prinzip ist ähnlich wie beim Stoneman. Man sollte da aber wahrscheinlich nicht den Crosser nehmen. Angeblich soll es etwas anstrengender sein als der Stoneman.


----------



## rhonin (12. Juli 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Du bist komplett mit dem Crosser gefahren?


jawohl! siehe bild (vom testlauf am vorabend, tasche blieb ab, dafür Rucksack)





habe zum glück auf dem abschnitt zum rabenberg nen coolen einheimischen biker getroffen, der mir den tip gab die trails am unteren teil des rabenbergs über die straße zu umfahren....
ansonsten alles mit langgenommen wie die route es vorgibt 

also mit dem MTB ist es an einem tag wohl wirklich gut zu bewältigen, wenn man nicht zwingend NICHT absteigen will, ansonsten an den 2,3 extremen Anstiegen bissl schieben, kraft sparen und runterwärts zeit gutmachen 



			
				Das steht bei uns noch an für dieses Jahr:
[URL schrieb:
			
		

> https://bikeman-trail.de/[/URL]
> Das Prinzip ist ähnlich wie beim Stoneman. Man sollte da aber wahrscheinlich nicht den Crosser nehmen. Angeblich soll es etwas anstrengender sein als der Stoneman.



 Hehe, MTB ist geordert, wobei ich gleichermaßen von mir, sowie dem gefährt beeindruckt bin und es erstaunlich finde was damit so alles ging. Allerdings spätestens beim Thema Bremsen hört es für eine ambitionierte Tour dann auf.

ich denke ich werde den bikeman tatsächlich probieren, und dann vllt. noch bissl trailpark testen.


----------



## Saprobie (12. Juli 2018)

Was fährst du da für eine Übersetzung? Am Keilberg hat man ja schon mit dem MTB zu tun.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2018)

Saprobie schrieb:


> Was fährst du da für eine Übersetzung? Am Keilberg hat man ja schon mit dem MTB zu tun.


Das wäre auch in meinen Augen die größte Hürde mit dem Crosser. Und der Kliovec ist ja auch technisch der schwierigste Anstieg des Stoneman.


----------



## zebresel (14. Juli 2018)

Hi log11!
Habe den miriquidi direkt nach der Eröffnung 2014 mit meinem damals 12jährigen Sohn auf drei Tage gefahren, wäre aber locker auf 2 gegangen, und kurz darauf  den Stoneman-Dolomiti auf silber (ebenfalls mit meinem Sohn). 
Ich denke, dass Du den miriquidi mit Deiner fitness auch in einem Tag schaffst.
Wir sind damals erst früh losgefahren und haben die Karte direkt im K1 Sporthotel gekauft (wo wir auch parken durften, ohne zu übernachten). Die haben dann Datum und Uhrzeit aufgeschrieben. Vom Dolomiti kenne ich'S aber auch so, dass man in Ruhe am Vorabend die Karte abholt, und eben sagt, dass man erst am nächsten Tag startet. So genau wird das nicht kontrolliert, finde ich auch okay, denn wenn einer bescheisst, bescheisst er ja nur sich selber, oder?

Unterkünfte waren damals trotz Pfingstferien gar kein Problem, in einem dieser Gipfel-Gasthäuser waren wir sogar die einzigen Gäste. Ich denke, Du kriegst locker auch nur eine Übernachtung, wenn DU Dich spontan von Gold auch Silber umentscheidest.


----------



## log11 (14. Juli 2018)

@Saprobie, ganz großen Respekt für den Stoneman Gold in 9h. Für die Zeit muss man mit Sicherheit sehr fit sein.

@rhonin, mit einem Crosser den Stoneman? Ich habe mir verschiedene YouTube Videos zum Stoneman angeschaut. Besonders die Pistenabfahrt mit dem groben Geröll und dem heftigen Gefälle würde ich vermutlich einige Meter schieben. Völlig unklar wie so etwas mit dem Crosser geht. Ich fahre Rennrad, Crossbike und MTB. Von daher kann ich halbwegs einschätzen, was für mich mit welchem Rad geht.

@zebresel, ja um die Natur dort zu sehen und mehr von Land und Leute wahrzunehmen bietet sich die Tour sicher in 2 bis 3 Tagen an. Bei mir ist es aber der Reiz, das an möglichst einem Tag zu schaffen.

Noch ein paar Fragen an Euch.
1.Hat man, besonders in Tschechien, für den Falle der Fälle die Möglichkeit schnell Hilfe zu holen? Also wenn jemand böse stürzt oder noch schlimmer ein massives Kreislaufproblem bekommt? Ich frage so konkret, weil es sich abzeichnet dass wir nicht zu zweit fahren können. Notfalls will ich die Tour alleine versuchen.
2. Ich nutze für Tagestouren einen Deuter Cross Air Rucksack mittlerer Größe. Aber eigentlich hasse ich das Ding, ich habe sehr gerne den Rücken frei. Kennt Ihr eine Radtasche / Tragesystem, in dem man ausreichend Utensilien unter bekommt für so eine Tour UND die stabil genug ist für solche Pisten?

Danke Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> in, mit einem Crosser den Stoneman? Ich habe mir verschiedene YouTube Videos zum Stoneman angeschaut. Besonders die Pistenabfahrt mit dem groben Geröll und dem heftigen Gefälle würde ich vermutlich einige Meter schieben. Völlig unklar wie so etwas mit dem Crosser geht. Ich fahre Rennrad, Crossbike und MTB. Von daher kann ich halbwegs einschätzen, was für mich mit welchem Rad geht.


Der Stoneman verläuft zum größten Teil auf gut ausgebauten Wald- und Forststraßen; die wenigen Stellen, wo man tatsächlich mit dem MTB besser bedient ist lassen sich leicht umfahren (wie am Rabenberg oder am Keilberg) oder man schiebt eben ein paar Meter.


----------



## log11 (20. Juli 2018)

Da ich zum Glück nicht zu weit weg vom Erzgebirge wohne, konnte ich diese Woche zumindest mal einen Teilabschnitt fahren.
Mehr war zeitlich leider nicht drin.
Gestartet bin ich am Scheibenerg, dann ging es über Talsperre,Oberbecken,Pöhla zum Bärenkopf. Dort kehrte ich um und hatte zum Schluss etwas unter 50km und 1310hm in 188min Fahrzeit geschafft. 
Das entspricht einen 15km/h Schnitt, denke für die Gesamtstrecke geht der eher noch nach unten. Wenn ich mit 13km/h rechne, dann sind das netto 12,5h + Pausen.
Mein Zeitfenster ist nun die 2te Augustwoche, eher geht es aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht. Da wird's dann mit dem Tageslicht schon ganz schön knapp werden, ich rechne damit in der Dunkelheit zu starten.


----------



## sithmein (20. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> 1.Hat man, besonders in Tschechien, für den Falle der Fälle die Möglichkeit schnell Hilfe zu holen? Also wenn jemand böse stürzt oder noch schlimmer ein massives Kreislaufproblem bekommt? Ich frage so konkret, weil es sich abzeichnet dass wir nicht zu zweit fahren können. Notfalls will ich die Tour alleine versuchen.


Kommt drauf an, was schnell bedeutet. Die komplette Strecke geht aber immer in der Nähe von kleinen oder grösseren Ortschaften lang. Keine echte Pampa. Ich hätte da also keine Bedenken. Habs aber - zum Glück - auch noch nicht ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## log11 (21. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## log11 (22. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ergibt sich jetzt ein Zeitfenster für diese Tour. 06.08. bis 11.08. sind möglich, alles andere wird def. zu spät in diesem Jahr.
Was meint Ihr, langt das Tageslicht in der Kalenderwoche 32 noch aus, um die 165km an einem Tag in Angriff zu nehmen?
Die Sonne geht dann ca 5:48Uhr auf und leider schon gegen 20:52Uhr unter.
Ich werde freilich Beleuchtung mitnehmen, dennoch ist das Risiko etwas zu übersehen in der Dunkelheit größer.
Gibt es für einen Start in der Dunkelheit eine gute Ausgangsposition, bei der der Untergrund die erste Stunde nicht zu ruppig ist?
Danke.


----------



## zebresel (23. Juli 2018)

Hi log11!
Also bei mir ist das ganze wie gesagt schon ein Weilchen her, also mit Vorsicht zu geniessen: Die Strecke von Oberwiesenthal weg hab ich als sehr moderat in Erinnerung, die könnte man wohl locker früh oder abends im Dunkeln fahren. 
Als am schwierigsten habe ich dei Abfahrt vom Blatenský vrch oder Plesivec (??? - jedenfalls relativ der erste Skihügel in Tschechien) in Erinnerung, die damals im ersten Jahr  über eine frisch angelegte schwarze Skipiste ging. Ich glaube aber gelesen zu haben, dass das später geändert wurde. Auch die downhill trails am Rabenberg würde ich nicht unbedingt nachts fahren, wobei man da zur Not halt einfach spassfrei den Fahrweg runter könnte, wenn man das im Dunkeln erwischt.
Zu Deiner Frage nach Notfallrettung: Mein handy damals auch in Tschechien die Ganze Zeit im deutschen Netz, es hätte also von daher wohl kein Problem gegeben. Ob dann ein tschechischer oder ein deutscher Rettungswagen kommt, weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.
Wirklich ab vom Schuss bist Du nie, solange Du also selber noch telefonieren kannst und GPS Koordintan durchgeben, wird das schon passen.
Probiert hab ich's aber auch nicht

Und ob das Licht reicht? Natürlich wäre jetzt Ende Juni besser gewesen, aber mit einem frühen Start und Licht für den Notfall, schaffst Du das locker. Ich würde so fahren, dass ich Tschechien bei Licht fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hzN (23. Juli 2018)

würde ich zustimmen. Start in Oberwiesenthal, das war glaube ich viel Radweg und Forstweg im Wald. Keine groben Trails, da kann man erstmal 1-2 Stunden Meter machen. Weiterer Vorteil wäre dann die Mittagspause im trailcenter Rabenberg nach ca. 80-90km. Dort gibts Buffet  und man hat dann mehr als die Hälfte geschafft


----------



## log11 (23. Juli 2018)

@zebresel und hzN, besten Dank. Also Oberwiesenthal ist da geeignet. Auch für den Rückweg, falls die letzten Kilometer über Jachymov und BoziDar in der Dämmerung / Dunkelheit gefahren werden müssen?
Aber eigentlich hoffe  ich bis dahin zurück zu sein.
Welches Hotel eignet sich für die Registrierung und eventuell eine Übernachtung? Das K1 Sporthotel bekommt immer mal wieder eine Empfehlung, in BoziDar wäre es natürlich günstiger. Da hab ich allerdings etwas Bedenken, vielleicht sind die aber auch unbegründet.


----------



## hzN (23. Juli 2018)

Naja, die letzten Kilometer ab dem Fichtelberg musst du halt vorsichtig den Skihang runter. Aber der kein ausgesetzter Trail. Gutes Licht ist dort aber wichtig!

Wir haben immer in kleinen Pensionen geschlafen und dann im prijut12 die Unterlagen abgeholt.


----------



## log11 (24. Juli 2018)

hzN schrieb:


> Naja, die letzten Kilometer ab dem Fichtelberg musst du halt vorsichtig den Skihang runter. Aber der kein ausgesetzter Trail. Gutes Licht ist dort aber wichtig!
> 
> Wir haben immer in kleinen Pensionen geschlafen und dann im prijut12 die Unterlagen abgeholt.



prijut12 müsste ich halt am Vorabend das Starterpaket holen und die Registrierung machen. Da ich "nur" 1,5-2h Anreise habe war meine Idee, gegen 3Uhr mit dem Auto zu starten damit ich um 5Uhr an der Strecke bin. D.h. spätestens um 5Uhr würde ich gerne die Registrierung / inkl. Ausgabe Starterpacket machen wollen. Mal sehen welche Logispartner das anbieten, ich befürchte es sind nicht viele. Optimal wäre es, wenn man sich das Paket zuschicken lassen kann und den Startzeitpunkt Online festlegt. So hat man früh weniger Stress.
Alternativ natürlich bei der Anreise übernachten, wobei ich das aus zeitlichen Gründen gerne vermeiden würde.


----------



## ERZfox (24. Juli 2018)

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.
An deiner Stelle würde ich an der Alten Schleiferei am Fuße vom Rabenberg starten. Da hast du nicht viel Trail im dunkeln früh, den Keilberg hast du in der Mitte und kannst noch schön was essen da oben für nen schmalen Taler und am Ende vom Tag wird es nicht mehr so schlimm von den Anstiegen und falls du doch schon in die Dämmerung fällst am Abend und keine Trails runterfährst, kannst du gleich am nächsten Morgen ne kleine Entspannungsrunde auf den Trails fahren um die Beine wieder zu lockern 
Und in der Alten Schleiferei gibt's selbstgebrautes Bier als Belohnung am Ende der Tour


----------



## log11 (24. Juli 2018)

@ERZfox , ja die Alte Schleiferei wäre sicher auch ein guter Ausgangspunkt. Allerdings ist dort erst ab 7Uhr Ausgabe die Ausgabe vom Starter-Paket möglich. Das ist mir deutlich zu spät, ich möchte spätestens 5Uhr starten.


----------



## StephanR1 (25. Juli 2018)

Also wir starten am 04.08 vom Rabenberg, das Starterpaket gibt's vom Sicherheitsdienst, inkl. dem Lunchpaket. Somit kommen die schweren Anstiege auf Tschechischer Seite zu erst und man kann ab Oberwiesenthal "ausrollen". Abends stellt die Küche einen Teller zurück.


----------



## log11 (25. Juli 2018)

@StephanR1,dank d für den Hinweis. Heißt beim Sicherheitsdienst am Rabenberg bekommt man auch ganz früh sein Startpaket? Wobei ich Rabenberg für mich in der Dunkelheit ausschließen möchte. Zu traillastig für meine kleine Lampe. Die alte Schleiferei würde mir netterweise das Paket zusenden. Das Anmeldeformular kann ich nachts/morgens in deren Briefkasten werfen und bei der Rückkehr erfolgt die Zeiterfassung und Steinausgabe bis 22Uhr. Finde ich super. Euch viel Erfolg, ich möchte am 07. oder 08.08. starten.


----------



## StephanR1 (26. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> @StephanR1,dank d für den Hinweis. Heißt beim Sicherheitsdienst am Rabenberg bekommt man auch ganz früh sein Startpaket? Wobei ich Rabenberg für mich in der Dunkelheit ausschließen möchte. Zu traillastig für meine kleine Lampe. Die alte Schleiferei würde mir netterweise das Paket zusenden. Das Anmeldeformular kann ich nachts/morgens in deren Briefkasten werfen und bei der Rückkehr erfolgt die Zeiterfassung und Steinausgabe bis 22Uhr. Finde ich super. Euch viel Erfolg, ich möchte am 07. oder 08.08. starten.


So wurde es bei der Buchung besprochen. Ich denke das wird klappen, das Personal am Rabenberg ist echt super!


----------



## log11 (31. Juli 2018)

@StephanR1 , Du kannst ja mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist. Würde mich sehr interessieren.
Am Wochenende habe ich bei uns im Mittelgebirge noch einen Testlauf gemacht. 105km mit etwas über 2Thm. Das lief soweit ganz gut, meine Beine haben das ohne größere Mühe überstanden.
Allerdings habe ich später dann mein Sitzfleisch gemerkt. Das hatte ich schon befürchtet und sehe das für mich auch beim Stoneman als den Knackpunkt. Ich fahre mit einer gut sitzenden Radhose mit Polster und habe darüber eine legere MTB Hose.
Gibt's da noch nen Trick, um den Hintern auf so langen Touren besser zu entlasten? Ab und zu fahre ich schon bewusst im Stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (31. Juli 2018)

Ich finde Polsterhosen auf solchen Touren eher kontraproduktiv weil man letztlich bergauf immer schwitzt und dann den Rest des Tages wie mit ner Windel rumfährt. Dann wird die Haut wund und erzeugt mehr Schmerzen als so bissel Druckbelastung. Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach ist ein passender Sattel das A und O. Ich fahre meine längeren Touren mit Ergon SME3 und einer sehr gut sitzenden Synthetikunterhose (faltenfrei, nicht saugend) in Kombination mit ner normalen Trailshort (z.B. Zimtstern Down oder Targa) Die sind gut belüftet, da trocknet bergab recht schnell alles wieder ab. Ist sicherlich nicht die komfortabelste Lösung bei Hardtail mit > 2bar aber mit Fatbike oder Fully funktioniert das prima. Ansonsten hilft nur Gewöhnung.


----------



## StephanR1 (31. Juli 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> @StephanR1 , Du kannst ja mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist. Würde mich sehr interessieren.
> Am Wochenende habe ich bei uns im Mittelgebirge noch einen Testlauf gemacht. 105km mit etwas über 2Thm. Das lief soweit ganz gut, meine Beine haben das ohne größere Mühe überstanden.
> Allerdings habe ich später dann mein Sitzfleisch gemerkt. Das hatte ich schon befürchtet und sehe das für mich auch beim Stoneman als den Knackpunkt. Ich fahre mit einer gut sitzenden Radhose mit Polster und habe darüber eine legere MTB Hose.
> Gibt's da noch nen Trick, um den Hintern auf so langen Touren besser zu entlasten? Ab und zu fahre ich schon bewusst im Stehen.


Ich überlege die legere Radhose wegzulassen, auch wenn es ungewohnt aussieht. Lüftung ist mir wichtiger und das Experiment ohne Polster würde ich auf der Tour nicht starten.


----------



## log11 (31. Juli 2018)

@dukestah und StephanR1, danke. Mir leuchtet ein, dass eine Hose mit Sitzpolster schon seine Nachteile hat. Hauptthema schwitzen und damit verbundenes wund reiben.
Aber: Auf einer 165km Tour mit vielen Schlägen durch Unebenheiten kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das ohne Hosenpolster halbwegs erträglich zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Touren von 10 bis 50km mache ich auch mal nur mit einer Trailshort und Sportunterhose.


----------



## paloma71 (1. August 2018)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Ich überlege die legere Radhose wegzulassen, auch wenn es ungewohnt aussieht. Lüftung ist mir wichtiger und das Experiment ohne Polster würde ich auf der Tour nicht starten.


 

Habe ich letztes Wochenende auch so gemacht. Auf Stylefaktor verzichten und die Baggy weglassen. Sitzcreme hilft gegen wund reiben. Wenn möglich solltest du vorher paar km mit vollem Rucksack fahren.   Viel Spaß  im Erzgebirge  !


----------



## log11 (1. August 2018)

paloma71 schrieb:


> ... Wenn möglich solltest du vorher paar km mit vollem Rucksack fahren.   Viel Spaß  im Erzgebirge  !



Oder am besten ganz auf Rucksack verzichten. So mache ich es. Liegt aber daran, weil ich bei Belastung stark am Rücken schwitze und die Last nicht permanent auf den Schultern haben will.
Ich nutze einen Gepäckträger der mittels Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze befestigt wird. Da kann man dann einen Packsack oder einen Rucksack drauf festschnalllen.

https://www.4thebike.de/zubehoer/gepaecktraeger/12972/topeak-mtx-beamrack-ex-e-typ-gepaecktraeger


----------



## log11 (2. August 2018)

@StephanR1 , mich würde mal interessieren mit welchen Taschen Ihr fahrt. Ich habe für mich den Rucksack abgewählt und wollte eigentlich mit montierbaren Gepäckträger fahren. Die Sache ist nach ersten Test aber zu instabil von daher wähle ich die Minimalvariante.
2L Satteltasche+1L Rahmentasche, der Rest wird im Trikot verstaut. Ansonsten 2 bis 3 Trinklaschen am Rahmen.Sollte eigentlich ausreichen, denn mit Wasser und 1-2 mal Essen kann man sich ja unterwegs versorgen.


----------



## StephanR1 (5. August 2018)

@log11
Den Rabenberg als Startpunkt zu wählen kann ich nur empfehlen, da die Reise zu jeder Zeit beginnen kann und das Lunchpaket ordentlich gefüllt ist. Wir hatten drin:
- Käsebrötchen / Salamibrötchen
- Brötchen + Knacker
- Apfel und Birne
- 2 Bananen
- Müsliriegel
- 2 Schokotörtchen

Ich hatte für Gel, Riegel und Getränkepuler einen 12 Liter Rucksack dabei, worin ich auch Werkzeug, Unterhemd und Windjacke verstauen konnte. Ich bin es gewohnt mit Rucksack zu fahren, weshalb es mich nicht sonderlich gestört hat. Nach der Tour weißt du ob er richtig sitzt 
Zum Thema legere Hose: Beim Start um 05:30 hatte ich sie an, es war noch recht frisch. Auf der Geraden nach dem Auerberg, habe ich sie aufgrund der Wäre ausgezogen. Die Belüftung und Temperatur an den Beinen und Po waren um Welten besser. Im stehen breitbeinig rollen und selbst der Dammbereich wird von Luft durchflutet. Man fährt sich den Sitzknochen nicht so schnell wund!

Nach 11:35 Fahrzeit und 149 km mussten wir wegen Schmerzen im Knie und keine Kraft aufgeben. Ohne das schmerzende Knie wäre es vielleicht noch was geworden, aber wer weiß. In Pöhla konnten wir kein Taxi auftreiben, das hat freundlicherweise die Dame vom Rabenberg organisiert.

@ all wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Essen auf einer solch langen Tour? Mein Getränkepulver (Hammer Perpetuem) hat nach 8-10 h einen gewissen Brechreiz in mir hervorgerufen und die Riegel konnte ich auch nicht mehr sehen. Ich habe mir auf dem Scheibenberg eine Currywurst gegeben, da ich nicht süßes mehr wollte. Es war Bergfest, die Auswahl war ehr deftig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2018)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Auf der Geraden nach dem Auerberg, habe ich sie aufgrund der Wäre ausgezogen. Die Belüftung und Temperatur an den Beinen und Po waren um Welten besser. Im stehen breitbeinig rollen und selbst der Dammbereich wird von Luft durchflutet. Man fährt sich den Sitzknochen nicht so schnell wund!


Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, was ihr für komische Hosen/Sitzpolster habt, wenn ich Wörter wie „Windel“ lese.
Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## StephanR1 (5. August 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, was ihr für komische Hosen/Sitzpolster habt, wenn ich Wörter wie „Windel“ lese.
> Solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie.


Eine Protective Trägerhose mit Poster und Sugoi Hose drüber. Nun werde ich nach etwas luftigeren Ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (5. August 2018)

@StephanR1, ganz vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke. Schade du du wegen Knieproblemen abbrechen musstest. 149km, da hattest ihr es doch fast geschafft? Aber wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann sind auch 15km zu viel.
Ich wähle die harte Nummer. Morgen um 3Uhr ins Auto und um 5Uhr in Erlabrunn einsteigen. Ich lasse mich überraschen, ob mein Körper mitspielt. Fahren werde ich mit Posterhose, Beinlingen, Kurzarmtrikot und am Anfang mit Windjacke. Die ziehe ich aus wenn die Sonne wärmt.
Mein Equipment ist minimalistisch. 2L Satteltasche und 1L Rahmentasche. Der Rest in die Trikottaschen, das sollte reichen.


----------



## imun (5. August 2018)

Dann viel Erfolg


----------



## StephanR1 (6. August 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> @StephanR1, ganz vielen Dank für deine Eindrücke. Schade du du wegen Knieproblemen abbrechen musstest. 149km, da hattest ihr es doch fast geschafft? Aber wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann sind auch 15km zu viel.
> Ich wähle die harte Nummer. Morgen um 3Uhr ins Auto und um 5Uhr an in Erlabrunn einsteigen. Ich lasse mich überraschen ob mein Körper mitspielt. Fahren werde ich mit Posterhose, Beinlingen, Kurzarmtrikot und am Anfang mit Windjacke. Die ziehe ich aus wenn die Sonne wärmt.
> Mein Equipment ist minimalistisch. 2L Satteltasche und 1L Rahmentasche. Der Rest in die Trikottaschen, das sollte reichen.


Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## log11 (7. August 2018)

Ich bin gestern planmäßig um 3Uhr mit dem Auto gestartet und war gegen 5 Uhr an der "Alten Schleiferei".
Als Verpflegung hatte ich 8 Riegel, Wasser und Gel mit. Auf dem Auersberg sah ich dann einen tollen Sonnenaufgang.
Runter nach Johann-Georgenstadt wurde es dann ungemütlich. Das Thermometer vom Garmin zeigte knapp 5Grad, ich war froh eine lange Hose drüber zu haben und dass ich zumindest die Windjacke dabei hatte.
Ab Plecivec merkte ich mein linkes Knie. Das wurde dann mit den weiteren Kilometern schlimmer. Leider bekam ich erst oben auf dem Keilberg mit, dass meine Sattelstütze reingerutscht war.
Das war wohl der Grund für die Knieprobleme. Die restliche Tour muss ich alle 10km den Sattel neu justieren, nervig aber ging nicht anders.
An meinem letzten Berg, dem Rabenberg, war ich dann kurz vor Sonnenuntergang. Anschließend rollte ich nur noch nach Erlabrunn.
Insgesamt eine sehr schöne, aber auch fordernde Tour. Ich kann StephanR1 gut verstehen, wenn wegen "Knie"gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## TitusLE (7. August 2018)

Glückwunsch zur vollbrachten Leistung und das trotz der Widrigkeiten.
Das mit den 5 Grad find ich ja hochinteressant. Ganz Europa schwitzt unter einer Hitzewelle und du fährst in winterlichen Temperaturen.


----------



## log11 (7. August 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur vollbrachten Leistung und das trotz der Widrigkeiten.
> Das mit den 5 Grad find ich ja hochinteressant. Ganz Europa schwitzt unter einer Hitzewelle und du fährst in winterlichen Temperaturen.



Ja die 5 Grad gestern waren unglaublich, in Johanngeorgenstadt wurde sogar bereits geheizt. Jetzt zurück in der heißen Großstadt wünschte ich mir etwas von der gestrigen Abkühlung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinberg (2. September 2018)

log11 schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern planmäßig um 3Uhr mit dem Auto gestartet und war gegen 5 Uhr an der "Alten Schleiferei".
> Als Verpflegung hatte ich 8 Riegel, Wasser und Gel mit. Auf dem Auersberg sah ich dann einen tollen Sonnenaufgang.
> Runter nach Johann-Georgenstadt wurde es dann ungemütlich. Das Thermometer vom Garmin zeigte knapp 5Grad, ich war froh eine lange Hose drüber zu haben und dass ich zumindest die Windjacke dabei hatte.
> Ab Plecivec merkte ich mein linkes Knie. Das wurde dann mit den weiteren Kilometern schlimmer. Leider bekam ich erst oben auf dem Keilberg mit, dass meine Sattelstütze reingerutscht war.
> ...


  der Startpunkt is gut


----------



## Steinberg (2. September 2018)

den Stoneman in Gold zu fahren is schon ne Leistung. Wir sind letzte Woche mit Fatbikes Silber gefahren. Auch früh am Rabenberg gestartet.


----------



## Steinberg (2. September 2018)




----------



## log11 (2. September 2018)

Steinberg schrieb:


> den Stoneman in Gold zu fahren is schon ne Leistung. Wir sind letzte Woche mit Fatbikes Silber gefahren. Auch früh am Rabenberg gestartet.


Danke für die Blumen. Ja am Tagesende weiß man, was man getan hat.  Allerdings hat bei mir auch vieles gepasst. Wetter war top, windstill und nicht zu warm+ trocken.
Glückwunsch zum silbernen Stein.


----------



## dukestah (3. September 2018)

Steinberg schrieb:


> Wir sind letzte Woche mit Fatbikes Silber gefahren. Auch früh am Rabenberg gestartet.



Sehr schön! hab ich auch schon zwei Mal gemacht, ein Mal vom Rabenberg aus und das zweite Mal vom Fichtelberg. Ist an für sich ne schöne Fatbike Strecke, ausser ein paar Abschnitte (z.B. die lange Straße bevor es nach Jachymov runter geht) fährt sich das Meiste doch recht angenehm.


----------



## Frankenracer (7. September 2018)

So wir haben uns auch kurzfristig entschlossen den Stoneman dieses Jahr noch zu rocken werden nächsten Samstag den 15.9.18 in Oberwiesenthal starten beim Jens Weisflog Hotel wollen es in Silber probieren mit einer ÜN in Johanngeorgenstadt mal sehen hoffen auf gutes Wetter.... Grüße


----------



## dukestah (11. September 2018)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> So wir haben uns auch kurzfristig entschlossen den Stoneman dieses Jahr noch zu rocken werden nächsten Samstag den 15.9.18 in Oberwiesenthal starten beim Jens Weisflog Hotel wollen es in Silber probieren mit einer ÜN in Johanngeorgenstadt mal sehen hoffen auf gutes Wetter.... Grüße


Na dann, viel Erfolg!


----------



## TitusLE (11. September 2018)

Tschoepel schrieb:


> hoffen auf gutes Wetter


Lasst uns bitte auch noch gutes Wetter über. Wir starten eine Woche später.


----------



## Frankenracer (11. September 2018)

Wetter schaut super aus fürs Wochenende die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## holgersen (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

will Ende Mai endlich mal den Mirquidi fahren, habe die Unterkünfte jetzt für Silber gebucht, also 2 Etappen.

Nehme ein 29" Fully mit 120/100 mm für die Runde. Wozu ich nirgendwo Infos finde, ist eine sinnvolle Übersetzung. In den Alpen fahre ich 1 x 12 mit 30/50. Reicht im Erzgebirge 1 x 11 mit 32/42? Ich habe was von > 20% Steigungen gelesen, das schaffe ich mit 32/42 nicht lange zu treten…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenracer (9. Mai 2019)

Also ich würde 30/50 nehmen da es ständig auf und ab geht, denke das ist sinnvoller, wo startet du wenn ich Fragen darf wir sind damals beim Jens Weisflog Hotel los und es war eine gute Entscheidung unser Zwischenziel war dann in Johanngeorgenstadt das sich aber als etwas zu weit entpuppte.... Grüße und viel Spaß


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2019)

32/42 sollte dicke reichen (bin, als Flachländler, selbst 2-mal mit 36/36 auf 27,5" gefahren; ebenfalls Silber)... Die steilen Anstiege sind nicht lang.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> Wozu ich nirgendwo Infos finde, ist eine sinnvolle Übersetzung.


Ohne Dich zu kennen wäre eine solche Info auch wertlos.
Daher: 30/50 passt auf alle Fälle.


----------



## holgersen (9. Mai 2019)

Naja, alles was ich zu meinem Zustand schreiben würde, wäre eh von aussen schwer zu beurteilen, egal ausführlich ich das schreibe. In den Alpen fahre ich als Flachmann aus Norddeutschland bis 2.200 HM/Tag auf bis zu 75 km. Ich weiss, wie sich 10%, 15% und 20% anfühlen, vor allem auch über mehrere Stunden.

Insofern hilft mir die Aussage von lupus_bhg schonmal weiter, zumal es auch das ist, was ich hören will. Das o. g. Fully, mit dem ich die Tour machen will, mit 120/100 mm hat nur 1 x 11. Mein Hightower mit 140/135 mm (und 1 x 12) scheint mir mit abfahrtslastiger und robuster Ausstattung zu overdressed zu sein (ist mein Bike für die Alpen).


----------



## holgersen (9. Mai 2019)

Frankenracer schrieb:


> wo startet du wenn ich Fragen darf wir sind damals beim Jens Weisflog Hotel los und es war eine gute Entscheidung unser Zwischenziel war dann in Johanngeorgenstadt das sich aber als etwas zu weit entpuppte.... Grüße und viel Spaß



Ich habe 2 Übernachungen gebucht:

1x O'Wiesenthal (Start), Ankunft am Vortag
1x in Breitenbrunn (Zwischenziel)

Habe selbst noch nicht auf der Karte durchgemessen, aber Breitenbrunn sollte zumindest in der Nähe der Mitte liegen, was HM und KM angeht.

An Tag 2 nach (Wieder-)Ankunft in O'wiesenthal reise ich direkt wieder ab.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Mai 2019)

Die steilsten Anstiege müssten der Asphaltanstieg hoch zum Bärenstein und die alte Bobbahn hoch zum Pöhlberg sein. Wie gesagt, die sind nicht extrem lang. Der Anstieg zum Klínovec ist zum Schluss relativ steil und wurzelig, aber auch gut machbar.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> zumal es auch das ist, was ich hören will.


Dann ist ja alles palleti


----------



## holgersen (9. Mai 2019)

In 3 Wochen werde ich berichten, hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut.


----------



## isartrails (10. Mai 2019)

Gibt's hier 'nen Mod, der den Schreibfehler im Threadtitel korrigieren kann? Ich stör mich nach 85 Posts und 4 Seiten immer noch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (17. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> In 3 Wochen werde ich berichten, hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut.


Ach, wer braucht schon Wetter ;-) 
https://www.mdr.de/mediathek/mdr-videos/a/video-300940.html


----------



## holgersen (18. Mai 2019)

Hmm, das soll ja schlecht bleiben. Kann man das im Moment fahren, so dass es auch Spass macht? Ist ja schon nächstes WE :/


----------



## Kati (18. Mai 2019)

Wir hatten Spaß. Außerdem werden wir uns in Jahren noch an diese Tour erinnern.
Irgendwas ist doch immer.


----------



## holgersen (18. Mai 2019)

Seid Ihr jetzt gerade gefahren?


----------



## Kati (18. Mai 2019)

Wir sind das in dem Video


----------



## imun (18. Mai 2019)

Hut ab @Kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (18. Mai 2019)

Ebenfalls hut ab und gratuliere


----------



## Steinberg (18. Mai 2019)

Bei uns im Erzgebirge mit Schmalspur-Fahrrädern im Schnee, das is echt ne Leistung   Das nächste mal mit Fatbike


----------



## holgersen (19. Mai 2019)

So, auch gerade das Video gesehen. Auch wenn es Spass gemacht hat – mein Mitleid habt Ihr! Dann sind die angesagten 12° und etwas Regen für nächstes WE ja fast schon tropisch 

Wo kann ich in Oberwiesenthal für 2 Tage am Besten parken? Muss auch nicht kostenlos sein, aber 15,– EUR/Tag muss ich auch nicht unbedingt ausgeben…


----------



## ufp (23. Mai 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Ach, wer braucht schon Wetter ;-)
> https://www.mdr.de/mediathek/mdr-videos/a/video-300940.html


Wie heißt das Video?
Laut Mrd.de: 
*MDR.DE - Seite nicht gefunden*
Die von Ihnen angeforderte Seite ist leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> So, auch gerade das Video gesehen. Auch wenn es Spass gemacht hat – mein Mitleid habt Ihr! Dann sind die angesagten 12° und etwas Regen für nächstes WE ja fast schon tropisch
> 
> Wo kann ich in Oberwiesenthal für 2 Tage am Besten parken? Muss auch nicht kostenlos sein, aber 15,– EUR/Tag muss ich auch nicht unbedingt ausgeben…



Moin! Lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen....  

Wir sind das Ding 2017 in Gold gefahren. Diesen Sommer möchte ich das nochmal mit meinem Weibchen wiederholen.

Geparkt (und die Nacht davor genächtigt) haben wir am Berggasthof Neues Haus. Parkgebühren sind somit keine angefallen.
Ich bin das damals mit meinem "schlechtesten" Rad gefahren, einem Inbred, da der Transport der Räder ein wenig ruppig war. 
- Hatte kein Bock auf Transportschmacken!!
Stahlhardtail,100mm, 32er oder 34er (weiß nicht mehr)  zu 10/42. 
Wir sind aber alle Hardtails gefahren. Kein Problem, alles fahrbar!





Nur mit dem Windelthema oben kann ich nichts anfangen. Selten so´n Quatsch gelesen. 
Wir fahren viel Rad-Marathons mit dem RR, sprich Strecken über 200km, aber von nassen Hosen kann ich da nicht berichten...

"Pfingsten fährt man Bimbach"   -   Da sind wir für die 300er Strecke gemeldet. Ohne Polster nicht vorstellbar!!!   *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Kati (23. Mai 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Video?
> Laut Mrd.de:
> *MDR.DE - Seite nicht gefunden*
> Die von Ihnen angeforderte Seite ist leider nicht verfügbar


Einen ähnlichen Bericht darüber gibt es hier: https://www.wetteronline.de/wetterticker/video-schnee-ueberrascht-radfahrer-201905148051081


----------



## holgersen (24. Mai 2019)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Moin! Lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen....
> 
> Wir sind das Ding 2017 in Gold gefahren. Diesen Sommer möchte ich das nochmal mit meinem Weibchen wiederholen.
> 
> ...




Zurück Moin!

Jo, bin hier fast nur noch lesend unterwegs, konzentriere mich auf das Wesentliche: Familie, Job und Biken 

Morgen geht es los, Sonntag dann Start in O'Wiesenthal. Mit dem Wetter scheine ich etwas Glück zu haben, habe mir aber auch einen Mud Guard eingepackt. Evtl. klemme ich den noch an's Rad. Fahre jetzt mit dem straffen Kurzhubfully (siehe Bild): 120/100, 2.25" Pacestar Reifen, 30/10-42 und Dropper. Hab' diese Woche noch schnell tubeless umgebaut, das erste Mal. Bis jetzt hält die Luft 

Mit dem Hardtail habe ich keine Lust. Habe jetzt auch mal so gepackt, wie ich einen Alpen-X angehen würde, den werde ich nächstes Jahr machen.

So ein Inbred hatte ich auch mal  Irgendwann habe ich das aber gegen ein Kona Unit getauscht. Passt besser zu meinem Hei Hei


----------



## Floyd0707 (25. Mai 2019)

Wer das Ding in Gold fahren will, den kann ich einen Start früh um 5 oder 6 auf dem Pöhlberg empfehlen. Die Starterpakete kann man unten im Ort (Annaberg) im Hotel 24h abholen.

Vorteil Start Pöhlberg oder Scheibenberg -> kostenloses parken, das längste Teilstück gleich am Anfang und der größte Anstieg (Keilberg / Klinovec ) ziemlich auf der Hälfte.

So bin ich das Ding bereits 3 mal in Gold und 2 mal in Silber gefahren. Bei Silber Übernachtung in Bozi Dar


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> Zurück Moin!
> 
> Jo, bin hier fast nur noch lesend unterwegs, konzentriere mich auf das Wesentliche: Familie, Job und Biken
> 
> ...


Good night and good luck!



Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Bei Silber Übernachtung in Bozi Dar


----------



## holgersen (25. Mai 2019)

Danke. Bin da, mit dem Wetter hab ich echt mal Glück. Ab Dienstag wieder einstellig, nächstes WE Frost.

In 8 h geht es los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (26. Mai 2019)

Gruss vom Scheibenberg!

Am Pöhlberg in der alten Bobbahn musste ich ein Stück schieben bei > 20% Steigung. Das 30er KB war ne gute Idee vorne und das Fully mit Dropper auch. Mit Hardtail wärs nicht meins gewesen bis hierher, das Wurzelstück zum Scheibenberg hoch z. B.  

Super Geschichte, macht Spass, alle sehr nett und gut organisiert. Landschaft ist schön, komme mir vor wie in den 7 Königslanden


----------



## holgersen (26. Mai 2019)

Mal noch 3 Bilder von heute, ganze Tag 24 Grad, jetzt habe ich Sonnenbrand. Dann pennen, morgen hab ich ne Männeraufgabe mit 90 km und 2.700 HM. Noch nie in meinem Leben gemacht so viele HM an einem Tag 

Aber kein Regen angesagt!


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. Mai 2019)

Das „schwierigste“ bzw. längste Teilstück Stück kommt morgen früh...hoch zum Oberbecken, dann wieder runter, nochmal ein Stück hoch, wieder runter und dann zum Trailcenter. Bevor der Anstieg zum Trailcenter beginnt, ist eine schöne kleine Verpflegungsstelle. Viel Spaß oben im Trailcenter


----------



## Kati (27. Mai 2019)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Das „schwierigste“ bzw. längste Teilstück Stück kommt morgen früh...hoch zum Oberbecken, dann wieder runter, nochmal ein Stück hoch, wieder runter und dann zum Trailcenter. Bevor der Anstieg zum Trailcenter beginnt, ist eine schöne kleine Verpflegungsstelle. Viel Spaß oben im Trailcenter


Denkste nicht, dass er, wenn in O-thal gestartet, er Rabenberg oder Auersberg schon erreicht haben sollte am ersten Tag?


----------



## Floyd0707 (27. Mai 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Denkste nicht, dass er, wenn in O-thal gestartet, er Rabenberg oder Auersberg schon erreicht haben sollte am ersten Tag?


Er schreibt ja Gruß vom Scheibenberg daher dachte ich er ist dort


----------



## holgersen (27. Mai 2019)

Habe im Rittersgrün übernachtet, 40 Minuten von hier bis Rabenberg. Deswegen mache ich gg. 8 auf den Weg.

Scheibenberg war nur Pause...


----------



## holgersen (27. Mai 2019)

Genau 6 h von Rittersgrün bis zum Plesivec. Muss hier jetzt unbedingt was essen, dann die letzten beiden Stempel holen. Hoffe, dass ich vor 19 Uhr wieder in Oberwiesenthal bin. Sind ja noch 1.000 HM


----------



## Kati (27. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> Genau 6 h von Rittersgrün bis zum Plesivec. Muss hier jetzt unbedingt was essen, dann die letzten beiden Stempel holen. Hoffe, dass ich vor 19 Uhr wieder in Oberwiesenthal bin. Sind ja noch 1.000 HM


Essen kann ich empfehlen. Sind da auch eingekehrt. Allerdings am ersten Tag (Start/Ziel Rabenberg). Die Abfahrt ist ein netter Trail. Zum Keilberg hoch zieht es halt. Aber da hast du es eigentlich geschafft. 
Wir sind extra ersten Tag etwas länger gefahren, damit es am zweiten nicht eng wird (95km - 70km)


----------



## holgersen (27. Mai 2019)

Ich wurde gerade von ein paar Hardtailfahrern schon „vorgewarnt“, dass man vom Plesivec runter im Einstieg in die Abfahrt unterm Lift schieben soll, weil es so steil ist. Sehe es mir ja gleich an. Mein Fully mit 120 mm Pike und 180 mm Dropper läuft übrigens super, Rabenberg hat Spass gemacht damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (27. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerade von ein paar Hardtailfahrern schon „vorgewarnt“, dass man vom Plesivec runter im Einstieg in die Abfahrt unterm Lift schieben soll, weil es so steil ist. Sehe es mir ja gleich an. Mein Fully mit 120 mm Pike und 180 mm Dropper läuft übrigens super, Rabenberg hat Spass gemacht damit.


Nee. Macht Spaß. Haben wir zwei Mädels mit 100mm-Fully bzw. Hardtail gut hingekriegt.


----------



## Floyd0707 (27. Mai 2019)

Es gibt da mittlerweile eine Alternative, welche nicht so steil ist.

Ich bin dort auch 2 mal mit HT lang und sonst fully 120mm. Passt schon.

Einfach rollen lassen.

Unten in jachymov gibt es nochmal einen kleinen Supermarkt nach dem Kreisverkehr... dort eine Tube gezuckerte Milch holen und du fliegst auf den Keilberg... besser als jedes Gel


----------



## holgersen (27. Mai 2019)

Eigentlich bin ich nur deswegen da. Also wg. dem Trailgebolze


----------



## holgersen (27. Mai 2019)

So, Fichtelberg. Habe fertig


----------



## Faszi (27. Mai 2019)

@holgersen Gratuliere!!


----------



## Floyd0707 (28. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe es hat Spaß gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgersen (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

so, musste erst zurück fahren, nun bin ich wieder an der Ostsee 

Es war super, ich bin voller Eindrücke, von innen und von aussen 

Ich hatte das Glück, die 2 Tage ohne Regen und mit viel Sonne unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Kein Sturz, keine Panne. Sonst hätte ich das wohl auch nicht geschafft. Gestern war echt ambitioniert: 9:15 Uhr Start unten im Rittersgrün, genau 15:15 Uhr am Plessberg, dort um 16 Uhr weiter, 19 Uhr Keilberg und 20 Uhr Fichtelberg. Das waren 105 km und 2800 hm, sowas bin ich vorher noch nie gefahren. Ich wusste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, dass ich das schaffen kann. Am Keilberg bin ich direkt über die Wiese zur Strasse hochgeschoben und die dann zum Gipfel hochgefahren, damit es ein wenig schneller geht. Habe fast die Stempelstelle nicht gefunden und etwas Stress bekommen (bin 3x um die Station rum). Ist ja alles ganz schön verfallen da oben.

Das nächste Mal verteile ich um, so dass es mehr 50-50 wird.

Das Stück vom Auersberg nach Oberjugel ist ja übelstes Waldautobahnmassaker, das war etwas langweilig. Aber die Abfahrt von Oberjugel nach Unterjugel hat Spass gemacht, genauso wie die Trails rund um den Rabenberg, die "Zwischenabfahrt" zum Klinovic (nach Jachymov) und vom Liebenstein nach Crottendorf bzw. dann noch vom Scheibenberg zum Unterbecken. Und auf den GPS-Karten sieht es so aus, als dass man vom Oberbecken runter nach Pöhla auch trailmäßig mehr rausholen könnte. Und vom Fichtelberg runter ist im Moment auch nur Strasse möglich 

Die Abfahrt vom Plessberg, bzw. das erste Stück, sind ja nur ein paar Anlieger in der Skipiste, keine Ahnung vor was mich der Mensch aus Berlin da gewarnt hat. Die Anlieger haben einen Heidenspass gemacht, der Tunnel unten auch - wie beim DH Worldcup 

Bzgl. Bike war ich erstaunt, dass meine Formula R1 mit 203/180 mm sich sehr wacker geschlagen hat (habe 100 kg nackich). Das nächste Mal werde ich Sinterbeläge nehmen, einmal hatte ich Fading (die Asphaltabfahrt nach Kühberg). 180/160 mm wäre nicht ausreichend gewesen!

Deswegen war auch die Pike die bessere Wahl als die 32 mm Revelation, die ich eigentlich bis jetzt in dem Bike gefahren bin - einfach reinhalten und der Rest hoppelt hinterher. Der Rahmen ist ja eigentlich ein potenterer XC-Verschnitt mit nur 100 mm am Hinterbau und die recht straff. Dafür liess es sich dann ganz effizient auf den langen Waldautobahnstücken treten, insofern habe die 2.25" Reifen auch gepasst, vor allem hinten der Racing Ralph. Allerdings nur, weil es trocken war, vor allem auch die Trails. Bei nassem Wetter wäre dann vorne der Fat Albert und hinten ein Nobby Nic die richtigere Wahl gewesen.

Tjo, und die Übersetzung: Also 30/10-42 war (für mich) ganz schön sportlich. Ab und zu hätte ich mir einen Rettungsring gewünscht. Schieben musste ich (kurz) an folgenden Stellen: Bobbahn => Pöhlberg, Pöhla am Anfang von der Steigung => Rittersgrün, letztes Stück zum Plattenberg hoch (nass und Geröll), am Plessberg ein Stück kurz bevor man den/die Lift/Skipiste quert, immer Mal wieder zum Keilberg hoch.

Sorry, dass ich soviel auf dem Material rumreite, aber das macht mir genau soviel Spass wie die Bikerei 

Faizt: Es waren insgesamt 180 km (statt 165). Für Gold bin ich im Leben nicht fit (habe insgesamt genau 17 h ohne die beiden "Mittagspausen" im Sattel verbracht). Mit einem Hardtail will ich den Stoneman ehrlich gesagt nicht fahren, da entgehen einem ja mindestens 1/3 Spass, vor allem wenn man ohne Goldambitionen unterwegs ist. Dann kann ich es kaum erwarten, das Ding wieder zu fahren und wahrscheinlich werde ich den Kurs das nächste Mal modifizieren, so dass mehr Trailabfahrten drin sind.

Danke für Eure Tipps und Anteilnahmen!

Werde morgen noch ein paar Bilder hier reinstellen (wenn das ok ist)…

Ergänzung: Der meinte am Plessberg wohl diese Abfahrt: 




Ich bin auf der Skipiste auf der anderen Seite runter (mit den Anliegern), das war die offizielle Version lt. GPS-Track.


----------



## Floyd0707 (28. Mai 2019)

holgersen schrieb:


> Am Keilberg bin ich direkt über die Wiese zur Strasse hochgeschoben und die dann zum Gipfel hochgefahren, damit es ein wenig schneller geht. Habe fast die Stempelstelle nicht gefunden und etwas Stress bekommen (bin 3x um die Station rum). Ist ja alles ganz schön verfallen da oben.


Gute Entscheidung von dir....dich hätte es sonst noch einiges an Körnern gekostet...die letzten Höhenmeter zum Keilberg hoch sind ein steiniger Trail hoch, welcher zum Teil auch runtergefahren wird...Ich sage mal stellenweise S0/S1.



holgersen schrieb:


> Das Stück vom Auersberg nach Oberjugel ist ja übelstes Waldautobahnmassaker, das war etwas langweilig.


Du meinst nach Johanngeorgenstadt bzw. Potůčky auf CZ Seite? Das stimmt allerdings....ist eine ziemlich Waldautobahn  und auch dann das Straßenstück richtung Plattenberg alias Blatenský --> Hast du dir da die Eispinge angeschaut? Manchmal gibts da im Sommer noch ordenlich Schnee unten, aber hin und wieder werfen irgendwelche Idioten ihren Müll dahin.



holgersen schrieb:


> Aber die Abfahrt von Oberjugel nach Unterjugel hat Spass gemacht, genauso wie die Trails rund um den Rabenberg, die "Zwischenabfahrt" zum Klinovic (nach Jachymov) und vom Liebenstein nach Crottendorf bzw. dann noch vom Scheibenberg zum Unterbecken. Und auf den GPS-Karten sieht es so aus, als dass man vom Oberbecken runter nach Pöhla auch trailmäßig mehr rausholen könnte. Und vom Fichtelberg runter ist im Moment auch nur Strasse möglich


Das Trailcenter macht auch so mal richtig Laune....die länge Strecke ist dort um die 28km und 800hm...mit ein paar Kombinationen kann man dort ordentlich Spaß haben. Rings um das Oberbecken sind leider sehr sehr viele Forststraßen...hängt auch mit dem früheres Bau des Oberbeckens und Bergbau zusammen....die Trails sind für Insider .  @Fichtelberg---> die Alte Bobbahn Teilabfahrt ist gesperrt?



holgersen schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Plessberg, bzw. das erste Stück, sind ja nur ein paar Anlieger in der Skipiste, keine Ahnung vor was mich der Mensch aus Berlin da gewarnt hat. Die Anlieger haben einen Heidenspass gemacht, der Tunnel unten auch - wie beim DH Worldcup


Der meinte bestimmt die alte Abfahrt...die ging fast gerade runter 



holgersen schrieb:


> Tjo, und die Übersetzung: Also 30/10-42 war (für mich) ganz schön sportlich. Ab und zu hätte ich mir einen Rettungsring gewünscht. Schieben musste ich (kurz) an folgenden Stellen: Bobbahn => Pöhlberg, Pöhla am Anfang von der Steigung => Rittersgrün, letztes Stück zum Plattenberg hoch (nass und Geröll), am Plessberg ein Stück kurz bevor man den/die Lift/Skipiste quert, immer Mal wieder zum Keilberg hoch.


Die Bobbahn am Pöhlberg ist keine Schande...dort Hab ich mit 32 / 10-50 auch ordentlich zu kämpfen, besonders wenn man früh dort gestartet ist. Am Plattenberg brauch man am besten etwas Schwung und trockene Piste.



holgersen schrieb:


> Faizt: Es waren insgesamt 180 km (statt 165). Für Gold bin ich im Leben nicht fit (habe insgesamt genau 17 h ohne die beiden "Mittagspausen" im Sattel verbracht). Mit einem Hardtail will ich den Stoneman ehrlich gesagt nicht fahren, da entgehen einem ja mindestens 1/3 Spass, vor allem wenn man ohne Goldambitionen unterwegs ist. Dann kann ich es kaum erwarten, das Ding wieder zu fahren und wahrscheinlich werde ich den Kurs das nächste Mal modifizieren, so dass mehr Trailabfahrten drin sind.


Also ich bin das Ding jetzt 4 mal offiziell gefahren und 2 mal "so"....ich hatte zwischen 165 km und 170km eigtl. immer fast das was auch angegeben ist. Wer Weiß?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Mai 2019)

Sich über zu wenig Trails beschweren, dann aber die schöne Auffahrt zum Klinovec verwässern? 
Bei mir waren es übrigens auch um die 180 km...


----------



## soundfreak (22. März 2020)

auf der offiziellen Seite Stoneman Miriquidi gibt es schon die Info



> Info vom 12.3.2020
> +++ *Tschechien schließt für die kommenden 30 Tage die Grenzen für Deutsche und andere Europäer* +++
> Dies würde eine Befahrung der grenzüberschreitenden Strecke des Stoneman Miriquidi verhindern. Bis zum Saisonstart sind es noch genau 6 Wochen. Wir können nicht einschätzen, wie sich die Situation entwickeln wird. Wir stehen mit den zuständigen Behörden im regelmäßigen Austausch und werden Dich über den aktuellen Stand auf dem Laufenden halten.
> 
> *Sei unbesorgt:* Sollte es der Fall sein, können reservierte Starterpakete auch noch kurzfristig vor dem Ride-Termin storniert oder umdatiert werden. Wir stimmen uns momentan mit unseren Logispartnern ab, wie wir etwaige Umbuchungen von Übernachtungen handhaben werden.



heute auf orf.at steht die info:



> Die tschechischen Grenzen sollen wegen der Coronavirus-Gefahr „viele Monate“ für Ein- und Ausreisende geschlossen bleiben, mindestens aber ein halbes Jahr...



Zimmerbuchungen & etc. somit wohl etwas schwierig ...


----------



## isartrails (21. April 2020)

Nachdem Corona wohl die Grenzen noch ein Weilchen dicht hält, hatte ich die Idee, den Stoneman Miriquidi mal auf eine Befahrungsmöglichkeit innerhalb des deutschen Teils abzuchecken.
Wollte mal hier die Experten fragen, ob das irgendwie sinnvoll zu planen ist.

Da finde ich doch auf der Homepage aktuell diese Info, etwas kryptisch zwar, aber hoffnungweckend...:

Die Ausgangsbeschränkungen sind in Sachsen *ab dem 20. April* aufgehoben. Es darf sich auch wieder ohne triftigen Grund draußen bewegt werden.
Die Überquerung der deutsch-tschechischen Grenze bleibt untersagt: *2020 erlebst Du Dein Stoneman Miriquidi Abenteuer einmalig als unvergessliche, innerdeutsche Mountainbike-Challenge* – das ist die C-Edition.
Die Stoneman Miriquidi C-Edition Saison beginnt am *8. Mai 2020*.
Und weiter:
Stoneman Miriquidi 2020: 55 neue Kilometer zwischen Eibenstock im Westen und Rittersgrün im Osten. Dazu die Highlight-Gipfel Bärenstein, Pöhlberg, Scheibenberg, Rabenberg, Auersberg und Fichtelberg.
*Gleiche Distanz, mehr Wasser und neue Trails.*

Kann mit diesen Infos jemand, der sich in der Ecke auskennt, etwas anfangen?
So richtig die Hosen runter lassen wollen sie mit dem Marketinggeblubber leider nicht...


----------



## Saprobie (21. April 2020)

Ich denke du wirst dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden müssen, dann wird sicher ein innersächsischer Stoneman veröffentlicht. Etwa Vorbereitungszeit brauchen sie ja auch für Beschilderung und Stempelstellen.


----------



## mw.dd (21. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Die Ausgangsbeschränkungen sind in Sachsen *ab dem 20. April* aufgehoben. Es darf sich auch wieder ohne triftigen Grund draußen bewegt werden.





> Um eine weiträumige Ausbreitung des Virus zu reduzieren, bleiben die Bürger aufgefordert, generell auf private Reisen, Ausflüge und Besuche – auch von Verwandten – zu verzichten. Das gilt auch für überregionale tagestouristische Ausflüge.








						Rechtliche Grundlagen - Coronavirus in Sachsen - sachsen.de
					

Corona-Schutz-Verordnung und andere amtliche Bekanntmachungen zum Coronavirus in Sachsen




					www.coronavirus.sachsen.de
				



Da außerdem Hotels und Gaststätten nicht öffnen (dürfen) ist es wohl eher keine gute Idee.


isartrails schrieb:


> So richtig die Hosen runter lassen wollen sie mit dem Marketinggeblubber leider nicht...


Das haben die Initiatoren des Stoneman (Miriquidi) so an sich.


----------



## ERZfox (21. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Kann mit diesen Infos jemand, der sich in der Ecke auskennt, etwas anfangen?


Was willst du denn wissen? Eine konkrete Frage hast du ja auch nicht.


----------



## isartrails (21. April 2020)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Was willst du denn wissen? Eine konkrete Frage hast du ja auch nicht.


Ich hielt es für konkret : _"(...) zwischen Eibenstock im Westen und Rittersgrün im Osten. Dazu die Highlight-Gipfel Bärenstein, Pöhlberg, Scheibenberg, Rabenberg, Auersberg und Fichtelberg."_
Wie könnten 55 Kilometer zwischen den genannten Orten einigermaßen spannend aussehen?

Oder ganz abstrakt: Wie lässt sich der Streckenteil im Süden durch Tschechien, diesseitig der Grenze sinnvoll ersetzen? Ganz normale Planungsfrage, die man sich (auch wenn es gar keinen Stoneman gäbe) stellen würde, wollte man in der Gegend eine längere Tour planen. 
Da ich mich dort nicht auskenne und ein oberflächlicher Blick auf die Karte eine Vielzahl (um nicht zu sagen Wirrwarr) an Wegen durch dichte Wälder zum Vorschein brachte, ist es angeraten, hier im Forum jemanden zu fragen, der sich besser auskennt. Vielleicht entsteht ja eine Perlenschnur der schönsten Ecken unter Vermeidung langweiligster Abschnitte.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Rechtliche Grundlagen - Coronavirus in Sachsen - sachsen.de
> 
> 
> Corona-Schutz-Verordnung und andere amtliche Bekanntmachungen zum Coronavirus in Sachsen
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis auf die Amtlichen Verordnungen. Habe nicht vor, das in den nächsten Tagen umzusetzen, sondern plane mittelfristig.


----------



## mw.dd (21. April 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da ich mich dort nicht auskenne und ein oberflächlicher Blick auf die Karte eine Vielzahl (um nicht zu sagen Wirrwarr) an Wegen durch dichte Wälder zum Vorschein brachte, ist es angeraten, hier im Forum jemanden zu fragen, der sich besser auskennt. Vielleicht entsteht ja eine Perlenschnur der schönsten Ecken unter Vermeidung langweiligster Abschnitte.


Es gibt sicher Leute, die sich da besser auskennen und wenn man sich auskennt auch ein paar Trails (die eher nicht in der offiziellen Streckenführung enthalten sind); insgesamt sind die nach meiner Erfahrung aber lange nicht so zahlreich wie z.B. im Fichtelgebirge oder der Pfalz.
Es ist halt vorwiegend Industriefichtenplantage, die mit den notwendigen Wirtschaftswegen durchzogen ist. Ein paar nette Ausblicke gibt's natürlich trotzdem; muss jeder wissen ob das den Aufwand rechtfertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (22. April 2020)

Sachsen Cross 2020: vom Vogtland ins Zittauer Gebirge
					

Hallo Leute,  dieses Jahr der Jahrestag des 30 jhg Mauerfalls- jetzt wollen wir endlich auch mal eine Mehrtagestour durch das schöne Sachsen machen. Zeit wird es, die für uns unbekannten Winkel und möglichst viele Trails zu entdecken.  Die Idee haben wir, die grobe Route steht. Jetzt brauchen...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




SG


----------



## MForrest (28. April 2020)

ERZfox schrieb:


> Was willst du denn wissen? Eine konkrete Frage hast du ja auch nicht.



Hi ERZfox, 
Ich hätte da noch was an Fragen.... 
Den Text habe ich eben an den Veranstalter geschickt, aber eine 2.Meinung kann nix schaden. 

Speziell Übernachtung im WoMo, guter Campingplatz und Streckenaufteilung. 

Mail an den Veranstalter:
Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte gerne während meine Urlaub Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni 2020 die Miriquidi-Strecke befahren. Gibt es wie bei den anderen Stonemanvarianten auch schon Vorschläge für die unterschiedlichen Streckenaufteilungen in zwei bzw. drei Etappen für die aktuelle C-Strecke?
Gibt es schon GPS-Daten zur aktuellen C-Strecke zum downloaden, wenn ja wo?
Da ich bislang Solofahrer bin, gibt es Mitfahrgelegenheiten, bzw. Möglichkeiten nach einem Fahrpartner zu suchen?
Wo wäre ein guter zentraler Startplatz für die Übernachtung im Wohnmobil, wenn ich die Strecke in zwei bzw. drei Tage einteilen möchte? Sind die örtlichen Campingplätze schon offen? Gibt es eine empfehlenswerten?
Danke für die Mühe,
Mit sportlichem Gruß Martin


----------



## mw.dd (28. April 2020)

MForrest schrieb:


> Hi ERZfox,
> Ich hätte da noch was an Fragen....
> Den Text habe ich eben an den Veranstalter geschickt, aber eine 2.Meinung kann nix schaden.
> 
> ...


Das





						Stoneman Mirquidi
					

Zurück Moin!  Jo, bin hier fast nur noch lesend unterwegs, konzentriere mich auf das Wesentliche: Familie, Job und Biken :)  Morgen geht es los, Sonntag dann Start in O'Wiesenthal. Mit dem Wetter scheine ich etwas Glück zu haben, habe mir aber auch einen Mud Guard eingepackt. Evtl. klemme ich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



hast Du gelesen und verstanden?


----------



## MForrest (28. April 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, gelesen hab ichs und verstanden hab ich: Start in O'Wiesental und die restlichen Fragen....


----------



## isartrails (29. April 2020)

MForrest schrieb:


> Den Text habe ich eben an den Veranstalter geschickt, aber eine 2.Meinung kann nix schaden.


Ich fürchte, du wirst eher hier eine 2., als jemals eine erste des Veranstalters bekommen...


----------



## MForrest (29. April 2020)

Info auch in der Ecke... 

Hallo zusammen,
Stoneman hat geantwortet.....

Im Anhang waren dann noch die 2 u 3 Tagesvarianten, echt klasse, mehr wollte ich eigentlich garnicht

Hallo Martin,

ich versuche alle Deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Streckenaufteilung: Im Anhang habe ich die Etappen und Vorschläge von uns für Bronze und Silber angehängt. Voraussetzung dafür: Die Hotels haben wieder geöffnet.

GPX-Track: Gibt es für angemeldete Starter drei Tage vor Fahrtbeginn per mail. Wir haben hier neben Corona fortlaufend Umleitungen wegen Straßenbau, Waldarbeiten etc.)

Mitfahrgelegenheiten: Momentan dürfen wir angesichts der Corona-Regeln defacto ja gar nicht zu Gruppenfahrten oder Ausflügen animieren - tun das deshalb auch nicht. Sollte es im Juni wieder erlaubt sein - dann entweder über unsere Facebook-Seite oder die klassischen Foren bzw. Facebook-Gruppen mal anfragen, bzw. aufrufen. Erfahrungsgemäß trifft man sich auf Strecke und kommt auch schnell zu Kontakt.
Wohnmobil zentral am Rabenberg, da passen dann zwei Tagestouren nahezu ideal. Voraussetzung: Corona lässt das Öffnen bis dahin wieder zu. Aktuell sind alle Wohnmobilplätze gesperrt.
Viele Grüße und bis bald


----------



## xxsneyda (2. Mai 2020)

war gestern mal wieder im Erzgebirge unterwegs, hab hier und dort die Ausweichroute befahren. zum Fichtelberg hoch geht es über den Reitsteig....


----------



## isartrails (2. Mai 2020)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> hab hier und dort die Ausweichroute befahren. zum Fichtelberg hoch geht es über den Reitsteig....


Ist diese beschildert, oder woher weißt du, dass es sich um die Ausweichstrecke handelt? 
Aus dem Post einen über deinem lese ich heraus, dass sie die Tracks nicht wirklich öffentlich machen wollen.


----------



## xxsneyda (2. Mai 2020)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ist diese beschildert, oder woher weißt du, dass es sich um die Ausweichstrecke handelt?
> Aus dem Post einen über deinem lese ich heraus, dass sie die Tracks nicht wirklich öffentlich machen wollen.



ja, ist beschildert, die ursprüngliche Auffahrt geht ja über die Wellenschaukel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Newbie92 (6. Mai 2020)

MForrest schrieb:


> Info auch in der Ecke...
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> Stoneman hat geantwortet.....
> ...



@MForrest könntest du die 2- und 3-Tagesvarianten, die du direkt vom Stoneman bekommen hast, hier mit uns teilen? Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!


----------



## fastclimber (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne die Runde in 2 Tagen abfahren. Meine Idee wäre in Rittersgrün am “Schnittpunkt“ der Route zu übernachten und an einem Tag den linken Teil Richtung Rabenberg,Eibenstock, Auersberg zurück nach Rittersgrün und am anderen Tag den rechten Teil Richtung Oberwiesenthal, Anaberg zurück nach Rittersgrün zu fahren.
Ist das realistisch? Wenn ich km und HM addiere sieht das halbwegs gleich aus.


----------



## Faszi (19. Juni 2020)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte gerne die Runde in 2 Tagen abfahren. Meine Idee wäre in Rittersgrün am “Schnittpunkt“ der Route zu übernachten und an einem Tag den linken Teil Richtung Rabenberg,Eibenstock, Auersberg zurück nach Rittersgrün und am anderen Tag den rechten Teil Richtung Oberwiesenthal, Anaberg zurück nach Rittersgrün zu fahren.


So würde ich das auch machen, erscheint realistisch.


----------



## xxsneyda (19. Juni 2020)

Ich empfehle dir am ersten Tag den rechten und am zweiten Tag den linken Teil. Dann hat man nicht mehr allzu viel Höhenmeter zu fahren. Ich werde bei der kommenden Tour in Scheibenberg starten Und die Runde Rittersgrün, Rabenberg, Sosa, Eibenstock, Auersberg, Rittersgrün fahren. Übernachtung in Rittersgrün und am zweiten Tag zurück nach Scheibenberg. Das wären am ersten Tag knapp 100 km bei 2300 Höhenmetern und der Rest am zweiten Tag.


----------



## fastclimber (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab gerade noch den Planer auf der Stoneman Homepage gesehen. Da steht bei Start Rittersgrün 2750HM und 1450HM, puh 2750HM ist fett. Wobei das mit den andeten Höhenangaben nicht ganz übereinstimmt, wenn ich die addiere komme ich auf ein gnädigeres Verhältnis. Ist das schon mal jemand gefahren?


----------



## xxsneyda (19. Juni 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxsneyda (19. Juni 2020)

Das ist die ostroute von rittersgrün


----------



## fastclimber (19. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank, dann sind die 2 Hälften nicht sooo unterschiedlich wie auf der Webseite dargestellt und ein Start von Rittersgrün nicht sinnfrei


----------



## xxsneyda (19. Juni 2020)

Also die Route Richtung Westen ist schon die einfachere, deshalb starte ich persönlich auch vom Scheibenberg aus, Nicht nur außer Routen sondern auch aus Anreisegründen


----------



## isartrails (19. Juni 2020)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Ist das realistisch? Wenn ich km und HM addiere sieht das halbwegs gleich aus.


Ist realistisch. 
Lass dich nicht von meinem Urteil abschrecken: ich hab in meinem ganzen Bikerleben noch nie eine so langweilige Tour gemacht. Wir waren vergangenes Wochenende da und haben die Tour in 3 Tagen gemacht und fast nur Wald gesehen. Trails? Unbekannt! Die wenigen (angelegten) im Bikezentrum Rabenberg passen vom Charakter irgendwie überhaupt nicht zum Rest der Schleife. Kein Vergleich mit dem Ur-Stoneman in den Sextener Dolomiten.
Andererseits bin ich so ehrlich, zuzugeben, dass wir viele Biker getroffen haben, denen sowas scheinbar gefällt. So der Typ Marathon-Racer auf Leicht-Hardtails. Auf der Stoneman-Finisher-Liste im Internet sind Einträge von Leuten, die das schon 30mal in Gold gefahren sind, also an einem Tag. Das wäre für mich Höchststrafe a la Sisyphus.
Aber wie Albert Camus schon bemerkte: „... wir müssen uns Sisyphus als glücklichen Menschen vorstellen...“.


----------



## xxsneyda (19. Juni 2020)

Für Leute, die ungern Berg hoch fahren ist es wahrlich nichts


----------



## fastclimber (19. Juni 2020)

Bin ich mal gespannt wie es wird, aber grad ist halt Schland angesagt und nen Stoneman bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## isartrails (20. Juni 2020)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Für Leute, die ungern Berg hoch fahren ist es wahrlich nichts


Trifft auf mich nicht zu. 28.000 Höhenmeter in 14 Tagen letzten Sommer in den Westalpen. Viel mehr kann man kaum verlangen. Aber wenn ich irgendwo rauffahr, dann will ich halt auch was Vernünftiges runterfahren. Aber das ist nicht vernünftig. Das ist sinnloses Höhenmetervernichten auf Vollgas-Forststraßen, nur um anschließend wieder eine Bergauframpe anzuhängen. Bin wahrscheinlich trotzdem die falsche Zielgruppe, denn ich will beim Biken halt auch was sehen und erleben. Wer die Stoneman in den Dolomiten, im Wallis oder im Salzburger Land kennt, wird verstehen, was ich meine. Dieser passt einfach nicht ins Konzept. Stimmt hinten und vorne nicht mit der ursprünglichen Idee überein. Mir würden in D sicher an zehn Orten bessere Locations für einen Stoneman einfallen. Aber jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Stucka (20. Juni 2020)

Den Miriquidi kann man tatsächlich nicht mit Sexten und Glaciara vergleichen (bin Miriquidi und Glaciara 1x gefahren, Sexten 2x - immer die Silbervariante). Da ich selber in den Allgäuer Alpen lebe, hatte Miriquidi für unser Team damals aber schon auch seine Reize - andere Landschaft, andere Leute, einfach auch mal etwas anderes sehen/erleben.

Ich kann es nachvollziehen, finde es aber gleichzeitig etwas schade, das der Roland Stauder in jedem Land nur 1 Stoneman anbieten will (mittlerweile gibt es ja auch Roadbike Stonemans). Hier im Kleinwalsertal wurde das Konzept "Stoneman" von den Entscheidungsträgern abgelehnt und im Allgäu/Oberallgäu dürfte das nicht realisierbar sein. Hier haben wir schon größte Probleme mit der Allianz Forst, Jagd, Landwirtschaft die das Ausweisen oder den Ausbau von Bikestrecken massiv behindert. Sicher gäbe es in vielen Regionen in A, D, CH noch tolle Optionen für weitere und spannende Stonemans.

Leider war es auch beim 2. Mal in Sexten so, das die ursprüngliche Strecke nicht mehr der Erst-Befahrung entsprach. Auch hier Stress mit Grundstückseigentümern etc.....


----------



## soundfreak (10. Dezember 2022)

@fastclimber 
Wie war dann deine Tour? wie bist du die schleifen gefahren?
war es dann bei dir die ersatzstrecke, oder schon wieder die originalstrecke?
‐------
Frage an das forum: silbertour mit selbem start/zielort für beide tage: bei der aktuellen originalstrecke, hier ist dann ca. die achse rittersgrün-fichtelberg dann die ideale touraufteilung für 2 tage?


----------



## fastclimber (10. Dezember 2022)

Hallo @soundfreak
ich bin die Coronaversion gefahren. Übernachtung war im Landhotel Rittersgrün, so habe ich auch die 2 Schleifen gemacht. Mittlerweile kann man sicher wieder die alte Runde über CZ fahren, die kenne ich nicht. Soll aber ein paar Trails haben, ansonsten ist das ja fast nur Waldautobahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (10. Dezember 2022)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Soll aber ein paar Trails haben, ansonsten ist das ja fast nur Waldautobahn.


auch die Strecke in der CZ (Klinovec) ist nicht sonderlich interessant.
Für Trailfreaks ist das eine Enttäuschung. Da gibt es Besseres. Ich glaube das Ganze ist eine "Touri- Blase"....
Aber man muss es mal gefahren sein, um sein Urteil abgeben zu können. 
Und die Wälder die man durchfährt, sind auch etwas eintönig- halt Fichte.
Ich erinnere mich noch an die Suche einer Unterkunft in Johanngeorgenstadt.....Katastrophe. 
Bin damals anderswo gestartet.


----------



## fastclimber (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich kenne nur den Miriquidi und den Arduenna. Je nachdem wo du wohnst, der Arduenna ist deutlich schöner finde ich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Dezember 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Für Trailfreaks ist das eine Enttäuschung.


Wer davon überrascht ist, hat die Enttäuschung verdient


----------

